# Bonding Problem after emerge world

## chrisk2305

Hi,

i hope you can help me out.

In my gentoo box i have a intel dualport pcie nic installed and used bonding for the last 6 month without a problem. Yesterday i updated my system and since then eth1 gets the ip adress which bond0 should get.

I am using 802.3ad (lacp) with a hp managed switch. I really don't know what the problem is. The config hasn't changed. ifenslave is installed and eth0 and eth1 are the slaves. Bonding module is also loaded.

bond0 and eth0 don't get an ip adress, but eth1 does. But the machine isn't pingable. The switch says trunk status up. also deleted udev rules to have them generated new. Do you need any more info?

Sadly i can't copy paste my outputs, since my gentoo isn't online  :Smile: 

Plz help me with this.

Thanks!

----------

## chrisk2305

nobody?

this is driving me insane, just started config from scratch and still eth1 gets the ip adress:

here is my conf.d/net

```

config_eth0=( “null” )

config_eth1=( “null” )

slaves_bond0=”eth0 eth1″

config_bond0=( “192.168.1.2/24″ )

config_bond0="802.3ad"

miimon_bond0="100"

routes_bond0=( “default gw 192.168.1.1″ )

```

----------

## chrisk2305

even when i change the mtu size for bond0 in conf.d/net it is applied at eth1.

Please help

----------

## demonznet

Hi!

I have same problem.

I have bond0 (eth1 + eth2, mode=0), on starting bond0 ip and mac, which must be on bond0 applies for eth2, but mac for bond0 takes from eth1.

Fall back from openrc-0.9.8.1 to openrc-0.9.4 solve my problem.

----------

## jkomar

I had the same thing happen. Reverting to openrc-0.9.4 solved it for me too. What really sucked was that it was on a remote server, so I had to go to the physical location to get it back on the network.

Jason

----------

## fudge

Same with me.  The first server that I updated with bonding after upgrading to openrc-0.9.8.1 stayed off air.  No big deal but it meant a visit to the data centre, sigh.

----------

## jkomar

I see that openrc-0.9.8.2 is marked stable now. I'm going to try upgrading tonight and see if things fare better with that one.

Jason

----------

## fudge

I have confirmed that openrc-0.9.8.2 has fixed the bonding problem.  Many thanks also to the contributers into the bugs database that provided the necessary information to fix this problem.

----------

